# Vektorgrafik (Illustrator) in PS importieren und anschließend Pfade bearbeiten?



## bendis (21. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

mich beschäftigt mal folgende Frage:
Ich habe ein Vektorbild in Illustrator erstellt und möchte dieses nun in Photoshop importieren. Wie bewerkstellige ich es nun, dass auch die Pfade mitimportiert werden, sodass ich diese in Photoshop noch nachträglich bearbeiten kann?

Ich habe schon verschiedenen Test gemacht (mit .ai , .eps etc.), bisher nur in Photoshop 6.

Vielleicht wißt ihr ja Rat.

MfG
Bendis


----------



## Lemming (22. August 2003)

*Pfade*

Hi Bendis,
kopier den Pfad in Illustrator mal in die Zwischenablage und und setze ihn in PS wieder ein. Er müsste Dich dann fragen, ob Du Vektor oder Pixeldaten möchtest.


----------

